# Digital camera for 10k



## Karan93 (Oct 25, 2011)

I want to buy a digital camera for 10k.Want it for general use.I have shotlisted the following

1.Canon PowerShot SX130 IS(Highly recomended on TDF.But it has battery issues,in some of the reviews it is even mentioned that do not buy this camera because its battery life is pathetic.Anyone having this camera can guide me about this)

2.Nikon COOLPIX S8100(Don't know much about this one.Its an ok-ok camera according to me.But can consider buying it if the canon one has some battery issues

Any other cameras,all suggestions are welcome


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2011)

Battery issue??? The issue what I know is that it gives less shots per charge...thats you can only take around 150-180 shots with a fully charged cell...

SX130IS is a great cam...The only bad thing I know about it is bulky and use AA cell


----------



## Karan93 (Oct 25, 2011)

Went to the shop today,ordered Canon Powershot SX130 IS.Read in this forum that sanyo enloop are good ones.Any other battery suggestions are welcome.Where i can buy the sanyo enloop???


----------



## nac (Oct 25, 2011)

Karan93 said:


> Went to the shop today,ordered Canon Powershot SX130 IS.Read in this forum that sanyo enloop are good ones.Any other battery suggestions are welcome.Where i can buy the sanyo enloop???



Any big electronics shops in your town or you can try it online.

Other than Sanyo Eneloop, Uniross Hybrio reviews are good. Google it for more information.


----------



## Karan93 (Oct 25, 2011)

nac said:


> Any big electronics shops in your town or you can try it online.
> 
> Other than Sanyo Eneloop, Uniross Hybrio reviews are good. Google it for more information.



k...do u own this cam???Hows the image quality,overall experience


----------



## nac (Oct 25, 2011)

Karan93 said:


> k...do u own this cam???Hows the image quality,overall experience



No, I don't own this camera. But I have done some search. Image quality is good.

Everything has its own merits and demerits and this model is not an exception. I see these are major cons of this model.

*Slow shot-to-shot time and continuous mode
*Very slow flash recycle
*Sluggish autofocus
*Meager battery life with alkaline AAs (but decent battery life with NiMH rechargeables)

With the use of Sanyo Eneloop we would get some decent battery life. But it seems like if we use Sanyo Eneloop with other model we would get more no. of shots than this model. 

Your main criteria for buying camera is the budget of 10k. This model comes with full manual controls while Coolpix S8100 is not. If you are not looking for a camera with full manual controls, you can push down your budget around 7/8k and get a descent point and shoot camera or you can stick to your budget and get a better one.

I am not saying SX130 IS is a bad one. In fact, I narrowed down this model to buy. If you think you can spent some time to research, do it. If not my suggestion would be,
Camera with Full Manual controls with the price tag of around 10k - SX130 IS
Basic Point and shoot camera - No idea.

This link will take you to the thread where I discussed about cameras with manual controls.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/147426-suggest-digicam-12k-15k.html


----------



## Karan93 (Oct 26, 2011)

nac said:


> No, I don't own this camera. But I have done some search. Image quality is good.
> 
> Everything has its own merits and demerits and this model is not an exception. I see these are major cons of this model.
> 
> ...



I have ordered Canon Poweshot SX130IS.Was just curious to know about its perfromance.Anyone having this camera can gudie me about it,and also tell me how and where to buy the batteries.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 26, 2011)

You can buy Sanyo Eneloop or uniross online from ebay.in

I too bought Uniross 1 hour charger with 4 cells from ebay


----------



## maddy1205 (Oct 26, 2011)

Canon IXUS 115 HS...if you can extend your budget(by 500-600 bucks) then go for Canon IXUS 220HS.


----------

